# Concentrate: Pt 83g, Rh 4.3g, Os 4.7g per 1 kg



## ifernandes.mobile (May 8, 2022)

Concentrate with the following majority values:

*Platinum*​%8.32​83 gr. in 1000 gr.​​*Rhodium*​%4.32​43 gr. in 1000 gr.​​*Osmium*​%4.71​47 gr. in 1000 gr​
It's in Turkey.

Where should I refine it in Europe, the USA, or Canada?

Thank you for your assistance.

Regards,
Ivor Fernandes


----------



## 4metals (May 8, 2022)

What type of ore was this from? What form is your sample that you used for this analysis in? How did you sample the material? And how did you arrive at these concentration values? Was it by fire assay, XRF, or assay fusion with an instrument finish?


----------



## orvi (May 8, 2022)

Trying to find out the refinery, maybe most important informations should be exact composition and quantity. If it is a mining concentrate or something else. What is the rest of the composition ?
As your material contain significant ammount of osmium, many smaller refineries in Europe will probably refuse this type of material due to health hazards, or you have to pay penalty for toxic element present. Altough, in the Middle East, they are a lot more keen to process also the hazardous materials, in general  maybe you get lucky.


----------



## 4metals (May 8, 2022)

“ in the Middle East, they are a lot more ignorant about safety measures in general”. Do you know this first hand? They are by no means ignorant!


----------



## orvi (May 8, 2022)

4metals said:


> “ in the Middle East, they are a lot more ignorant about safety measures in general”. Do you know this first hand? They are by no means ignorant!


I overexaggerated that a bit. But concerning worker´s safety, curbing pollution with heavy metals etc... I had quite a few conversations with guys, who were studying here and come from mentioned countries.

I used bad words for what I intended to say. With osmium issue, I meant they would more likely buy the material despite containing osmium - and if it end up vaporized, it end up vaporized. I do not say somewhere in Europe or US, it cannot happen too.

I apologize for confusion I created.


----------



## dbuen (May 14, 2022)

ifernandes.mobile said:


> Concentrate with the following majority values:
> 
> *Platinum*​%8.32​83 gr. in 1000 gr.​​*Rhodium*​%4.32​43 gr. in 1000 gr.​​*Osmium*​%4.71​47 gr. in 1000 gr​
> It's in Turkey.
> ...



What is the balance of the material and the quantity you have? With this information I'll be able to give you pricing.


----------



## ifernandes.mobile (May 15, 2022)

dbuen said:


> What is the balance of the material and the quantity you have? With this information I'll be able to give you pricing.


There can be 5,000 kg per month of concentrate and then, after 2 months, it can go to 10,000 kg per month on a 20ft FCL. The other notables include Hg, Carbon, and Cu.

More testing is going to be done.

Regards,
I Fernandes


----------



## GoIdman (May 16, 2022)

ifernandes.mobile said:


> Concentrate with the following majority values:
> 
> *Platinum*​%8.32​83 gr. in 1000 gr.​​*Rhodium*​%4.32​43 gr. in 1000 gr.​​*Osmium*​%4.71​47 gr. in 1000 gr​
> It's in Turkey.
> ...


Why not refine it in Turkiye...the Lira is the lowest that it can be, inflation is very high, therefore you could refine it for less money than shipped across to Europe or overseas....

Why send value somewhere else and lower your profit margin considerably when you can do the opposite locally..

Maybe i see this the wrong way...or the source of the material is highly questionable.

It just doesn`t make sense to me...

Be safe

Pete


----------

